# terrarium delivered smashed



## Aaron87 (Jan 13, 2013)

anyone ever ordered a terrarium and it turned up smashed to bits. i did mine came last Wednesday am still waiting for it to be collected and replaced is there anything i can say to these people to hurry it up, i told them thers a big box of broken glass in my hall way and i got kids and still they taking the :censor:

any ideas

its from seapets.co.uk


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

What courier did they use?


----------



## Aaron87 (Jan 13, 2013)

ukmail i rang them as well 3 times but got no answer


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

Has the supplier said they'll replace it? Chances are its the courier, I used to work in a tnt depot and some of the drivers could be right :censor:, they were constantly refusing to drop off/pick up from/to places that were just out of their route or there was no 'suitable' parking, meaning they'd have to walk more than 10 meters...


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

are they collecting it or just sending a replacement? as it's made of glass and it's smashed, most couriers wouldn't accept it to take back. Most places would probably only want a photo of it as they can't do much if you returned it, so they need a photo to confirm it's broken and just replace them.
Most couriers won't insure glass items, so they can't claim (unless UKMail cover glass) and they can't repair it.


----------



## Aaron87 (Jan 13, 2013)

yes i sent photos seapets said they have arranged collection its an exo terra


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

Aaron87 said:


> yes i sent photos seapets said they have arranged collection its an exo terra


You may be waiting a while then


----------



## emmz29 (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi,I received a exo terra heat wave ceramic bulb and it had a line running through it and looked larger when ceramic bulb was on took a picture and they sent one out next day delivery they were great,also from seapets : victory:


----------



## Roberbr (Aug 5, 2012)

I've used them a few times from vivs etc, and sent some stuff back they are usually pretty good about it, however, i do recall the pick up taking a bit of time.....



Aaron87 said:


> yes i sent photos seapets said they have arranged collection its an exo terra


----------



## cjd12345 (Nov 2, 2011)

I've had a couple of ExoTerra vivs from Seapets including a 60x45x45 that arrived with a small crack. I contacted them, emailed them a couple of photos that they asked for, and I had a replacement viv from them 2 days later. 
They didn't want the cracked viv back, so after a bit of effort with some glass adhesive, hot glue and duck tape I had salvaged a usable viv from the damage (as well has having a perfect replacement).

I can't complain about the service I got last year, maybe they've changed personnel or policies. They did say that they were going to change their courier as they'd recently had several broken by the company (TNT, I think) that delivered my broken one.


----------



## PhillyDee (May 17, 2010)

In future, if its clearly broken (you should have heard it) refuse the delivery. They will take it back to them straight away.


----------

